# Slovakia - One photo per post - Open to all



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Košice

Kosice - St Elisabeth Cathedral by Peter2222, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Liptovská Teplička

Some kind of HDR experiment by Clira Naxos, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Banská Štiavnica

Banska Stiavnica by Eva Triznova, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Orava Castle

Oravsky_Hrad by DVA NACESTÁCH, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

High Tatras

Move On Up by Vasek Kadlec, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava

River Park, Bratislava, Slovakia by Csaba&Bea @ Our Wanders, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Slovenský raj

DSC_0001-Edit by LCSLaces, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Štrbské Pleso

405.953 by orion05, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Veľké Hincovo pleso

IMG_9312.jpg by MiK's archive 2006-2014, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Halič Castle

Halic castle by Lubomir Mihalik, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Low Tatras

Nízké Tatry by DVA NACESTÁCH, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

a short story about near empty space by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

High Tatras

20170930_P1020341 by Damian Jureczko, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Budmerice Chateau

Budmerice by Juraj Kupculak, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Malá Fatra

Tiesňavy, Mala Fatra by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Poprad-Tatry

LEO 480 001 spotted in Poprad - Tatry by Trainspotter LGs, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Nižný Sliač

... by Kasko Hlavko, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Kežmarok

Kežmarok by Marek Šveda, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Pezinok

Zatváranie Starej hory a revitalizovaná kamenica v Pezinku by Bratislavská župa, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava

Danube and Bratislava castle by mike tedder, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Veľká Fatra

Veľká Fatra by Paweł Bobowski, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Sĺňava

Sĺňava lake by Martin Benko, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Dražovce

Dražovce by Peter Kováčik, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Veľký Slavkov

425.956-0 Velký Slavkov 21.1.2019 by David Knap, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bojnice

Slovakia Bojnice (The photo is made of a glider "Duo Discus xlt") by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Košice

Kosice - December 2018 01 by Ralf Reinecke, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Swamped opal mine, Červenica











Photo by Martin Strmiska and Peter Kubička, opalovebane.sk


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Hrebienok funicular

Pozemná lanovka by Junior Peťo, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Levoča

20190118_160034_46065199274_o.jpg by Keith Page, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Zuberec

untitled-2-HDR-Pano-Edit-2 by Andrej Slavik, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Holíč Chateau

Holíčsky kaštieľ by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Tatras

slovakia-1920x1080-4k-5k-wallpaper-8k-mountains-fog-pines-snow-6481_41343295481_o by edward lim, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava

Fly away by Matus Matufka, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Beckov Castle

Beckov castle by Gabriel Kondé, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Malá Studená dolina _(Small Cold Valley)_

Mountains, Slovakia by WingedDays, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Jelšava

Jelšava by Peter Lukáč, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Zemplínska Šírava

Sirava by Frantisek Chmeliar, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Nitra

Nitra Castle by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Krasňany

_DSC2306.jpg by Richard Dvorak, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Krásna Hôrka

Krasna Horka by derfidelio, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Chramošský viaduct

928.304, Sv 30016 by marekbauko, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava

The empty streets of Bratislava on Christmas Eve by Bhavishya Goel, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

In Žilina Region

Morning in the fog by Kasko Hlavko, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Štrbské Pleso*

Štrbské pleso is a picturesque mountain lake of glacial origin and a top tourist destination in the High Tatras, Slovakia.









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrKotenko/album/30246/


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Košice

Zvonarska street in Kosice, Slovakia by Govisity.com, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Starý Smokovec

Prestávka v Starom Smokovci by Maroš Lesňák, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Spiš Castle*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79383/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Jasna*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79383/


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bilík's mountain hut

Tatry Winter 2018_006 by Dainius Babilas, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Low Tatra

Nízke Tatry mountains by Kasko Hlavko, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

SNP Bridge. Bratislava

Bratislava, Slovakia by


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

The Frog Tarn (_Žabie pleso_)

IMG_8971.jpg by MiK's archive 2006-2014, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Dolná Krupá Chateau

Kastiel Dolna Krupa by Miki89na, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Drienica Ski Resort*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79383/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Veľké Kapušany*









https://photographers.ua/VladSokolovskiy/album/65442/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Košice*

After the Rain









https://photographers.ua/MakcYaremenko/album/15840/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Váha Saddle, High Tatras*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrNaumenko/album/31113/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bratislava*









https://photographers.ua/Stavlish/album/71134/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Nízke Tatry | Low Tatras*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79383/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Spišský hrad | Spiš Castle*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyMaksimenko/album/57455/


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Grúň mountain hut

DSC_4834.jpg by Richard Dvorak, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Špania valley

Špania Dolina, autumn afternoon by Erik Lehmden, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Tatranská Lomnica

Tatranská Lomnica by Kuba Szymik, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Spišská Sobota

Spisska Sobota_street_2 by Martin BURSAK, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

High Tatras

High Tatras by Matus Matufka, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kežmarok*









https://photographers.ua/photo/chorna-hmara-nastupaie-mabut-bude-dosch-koljorova-996980/


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Chopok

Up the Chopok peak by cable car by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Prešov

Night Calvary by Matus Matufka, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Hanušovce nad Topľou

861 005 auf dem Viadukt by Schnitzel_bank, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Popradské pleso

Popradské pleso. A mountain lake of glacial origin located in the High Tatras, Slovakia by Sharon Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Klátova Nová Ves

when the baroque met rococo... / keď barok stretol rokoko... by Renata Rabekova, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Eastern Slovakia

Winter Trees by Maria Siskova, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bratislava*



pt82 said:


> source: David Fiala


...


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bodrog river

water lily kingdom by ika6_, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Zemplínska šírava

night sky on Zemplínska šírava by Frantisek Chmeliar, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Terchová

Terchova by Wooojtas1, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Malý Rozsutec

Malý Rozsutec, Little Fatra, Slovakia by Csaba&Bea @ Our Wanders, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Vígľaš

Vígľaš castle and supermoon by michalvboh, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Hladký Peak

Golden Morning by Milan Beneš, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Čičva Castle

Cicva castle ruins, Slovakia by Govisity.com, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Valley of Bystrý brook (_Dolina Bystrého potoka_)

Dolina Bystrého potoka by Milan Beneš, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava

Slovakia-Danube bridge_002 by franzpaul_linz, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Elisabeth Bridge, connecting Komárno and Komárom (HU)

Komárno - Alžbetin most by František Janík, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Furkotská Valley

Furkotská dolina by trekkpics, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava

Panorama of Bratislava by Peter Lukáč, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Like a beacon by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Spiš Castle

Slovakia by Chris Costello, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Košice

Vespaco by Stefan Kozik, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Tomášovský výhľad

29052012842 by Stanislav Materna, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Western and High Tatras

High and Western Tatras by Lukáš Poláček, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bojnice Castle*









https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Žiar

IMG_1464 by Peter Cernuska, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Banská Štiavnica

Banská Štiavnica, Slovakia by Pom', on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Štrbské pleso

The mountains mirror by Vision of Dragonfly, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

spring by Kasko Hlavko, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Strečno Castle

Strečno Castle - Slovakia by Boris P, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Čierny Hron Railway

Motorčok by Braňo Karniš, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Košice

St. Rosalia cemetery Košice Slovakia by Maros Rovnak, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava

Untitled by heinrichj, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Dohňany

Dohňany Lookout - Slovakia by Boris P, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Piešťany

evening feeding by ika6_, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Vydrovo Valley

Waldbahn Čierny Balog by Stephan John, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Červený Kameň Castle

Hrad Červený Kameň by Vladimir Makovetsky, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Trenčín

Trencin by Patryk Antkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Miloj

MILOJ - ORION - SPIŠ by Marek Šveda, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Čabraď Castle

Čabraď Castle by Martin Hlinka, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Muránska Planina

Šarkanica 2015 by Miroslav, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Dražovce

Dražovce by Marián Kuchar, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

High Tatras

DSC_2049-Pano by Jaromir Knizka, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Budmerice Chateau

Budmerice Castle by Vladimir Makovetsky, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Košice

Hockey time in Košice by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Veľká Fatra

Rocki jde dál, ostatní spí by Tomáš S. Šťástka, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Čachtice Castle

the nest by ika6_, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava

Olympus Trip 35 in Slovakia by Steven and his Olympus Trip 35, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Záhorie

Záhorie, Slovakia by Jaroslav Kuhtreiber, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Košice

Kosice, Slovakia by Ryan Bellinson, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Sedlo pod Čiernym kameňom

Sedlo pod Čiernym kameňom by Tomáš S. Šťástka, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Smolenice Castle

Smolenický zámok by Vladimir Makovetsky, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Little Carpathians

Morning forest by Mário Cibulka, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Kremnica

Kremnica - city center by Peter Belak, on Flickr


----------



## Ondro (Jul 12, 2009)

Cant you just use County instead of Region or rather speak about the real, historica regions, I know wikipedia uses Region too, but it is confusing, and, honestly, I think nobody really cares about administrative regions and districts. People from around the central Europe and those who played Europa Universalis will know about historical regions like Spiš, Orava, Kysuce, Liptov, Zemplín, etc. and the other don't care anyway since I bet they don't know where anything else than Bratislava, Košice and Poprad is(I don't know where french towns that are administrative centers, except for Paris, Lyon and maybe some Nice/Cannes and Marseille are either). And districts don't exist anymore anyway.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Veľký Choč

Velky Choc sunrise #2 by Piotr Pawelczyk, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Trnava

Trnava, Slovakia by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Špania Dolina

Špania dolina by Andrej Kancko, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Malá Fatra

Mala Fatra by Tomas Behal, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava

sunset at Bratislava, Slovakia- DSCH3515 by Albert Leung, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Popradské Tarn

At the lake Popradske Pleso by Cezary Morga, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Plavecký Castle

Blasenstein Castle (Plavecký hrad) by Thomas T., on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Orava

morning in Orava, Slovakia by Kasko Hlavko, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bardejov 

Bardejov Slovakia Unesco by Hanneli Mäkinen, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Telgárt

Chmarossky viaduct by Viktoria Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Spišský Štvrtok

Church In High Tatry Mountain Area (Flip 2019) by Marco Verch, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Skrabské

IMG_6117 by Gabriela Žolková, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bielovodská Valley

Bielovodská dolina by Mitlöhner Jiří, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Bratislava

Bratislava Nights by Matt Keyworth, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Devín Castle

Devin Castle. Bratislava. Slovakia Sept 2019 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Beneath the Tatras

. by Łukasz Stańczuk, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Malá Fatra

Mala Fatra, Slovakia by Tono Balucha, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Spišské Podhradie

Spis Evening by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Liptovská Mara

After a storm comes a calm by Juris Kalnins, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

BHT said:


> *Bratislava*
> 
> Bratislava at dusk by Ales Simonic, on Flickr


Wow, a stunning scenery.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Štrbské pleso*
Boat in a lake by Naval S, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Modra*
modra_letak17_32_kulhanek by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Smižany*
383 102 der ZSSK am 24.02.2020 bei Smizany mit R601 Horalky Sedita by Paedu, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Budatín*
Budatínsky hrad by FromKG, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Veľká Fatra*
Great Fatra, Slovakia by Csaba&amp;Bea @ Our Wanders, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Nitrianske Pravno*
Upper Nitra region, Slovakia by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Ťažká dolina*
On top of the Rysy by Saulius M., on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Prešov*
Presov Quarantine 22032020 by Tonk Binder, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Sivec*
BEAUTIFUL EVENING by Miroslav Sluk, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Skalica*
Skalica 16.9.2018 012 by Tomas Cernak, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Prosiecka dolina*
Dolina Prosiecka by Mariusz Petelicki, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Prešov*
Night Prešov by Matus Matufka, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Štrbské pleso*
Štrbské pleso, Slovakia by fernando arranz, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Bojnice*
Bojnice, Slovakia by fernando arranz, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Liptovská Mara*
Lago Tatry Grande, Slovakia by fernando arranz, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Bratislava*
bratislava by marek tomasik, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Turiec*
Turiec region, Slovakia. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Banská Štiavnica*
Banska Stiavnica...Kammerhofská street with historical houses by Marek &amp; Anna, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Telgárt*
Dujnič_4789_B_w by Marián Dujnič, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Dražovce* 
DSC_6651_2_0_3_4_Detail by Michael Levi, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Bratislava*
bratislava, 3 veze by marek tomasik, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Veľká Studená dolina*
Veľká studená dolina by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Košice*
Hlavná ulica (main street). by young shanahan, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Nitra*
DSC_4624_5_3_6_7_Detail by Michael Levi, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Poriadie*
Jesenná bagetáreň | 813.008 | Os 2770 | ZSSK | Paprad - Poriadie by Martin Mačanga, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Komárno*
DSC_7821 -1 by Michael Levi, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Belianske Tatry*
Belianske Tatry by Cezary Morga, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Modra*
modra_obec_vinice_letak16_034_fotom-ark by ŽupaBA VUCBA, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Ružomberok*
Ruzomberok, Slovakia by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Malá Fatra*
Mala Fatra, Slovakia. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Košice*
St. Elisabeth cathedral in Kosice by Milan Gonda, on Flickr
St. Michael chapel in Kosice, Slovakia. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Bratislava:

Bratislava: Grassalkovich Palace, 1760 by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Lvcas (Jul 17, 2012)

*Štrbské Pleso (High Tatras) in 1938 in color*


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

We decided to explore the beautiful but touristically mostly unknown region east of Košice, on our way from Berlin to Romania. Košice is an amazing city, having the biggest old town in all country. After visiting it, we travel on secondary roads through a beautiful region, a good mix of hills and plains, forests and wide-open areas, with some traditional villages on the way. Towards the end of the drive we reach the cultivation area of the famous Tokaji wine, with some cellars in the proximity of the road waiting to be visited. We finish the drive in the hungarian town of Sátoraljaújhely, situated immediately after the border. Enjoy!


----------



## RB2.0 (Dec 10, 2021)

Nice! I wonder if you guys can share some of the contemporary architecture is beautiful Slovakia.


----------

